# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  One for Peter

## Eddie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsF3VhgCVfg

----------


## Peter NJ

Thanks Eddie,very chill.Any Reggae tunes with horns is a winner!

----------


## Eddie

I hadn't heard Black Slate in 10 years. A friend posted it to my Facebook page. Classic...

----------


## Eddie



----------

